# Die Hordengilde "Exidia" auf Malfurion sucht euch!



## Selenti (1. Juni 2009)

Hey,

wir die Raidgilde "Exidia" auf Malfurion sucht noch aktive Member ( Deff Krieger, Holy Pala, Heal Dudu)

Zur Zeit haben wir in Ulduar im heroischen Modus 11/14 Bosse down und im 10 haben wir 12/14.

Wir raiden von Mo bis Do (19 bis 23 Uhr).

Wir bevorzugen Member ab 18 Jahren wegen den oben genannten Raidzeiten.

Fragen werde ich gerne beantworten entweder: hier im Post oder wisphert die Offis ingame an (offis sind: Elenor, Gothic, Mushu, Somur und Archiatro) oder besucht unsere Homepage: www.exidia-malfurion.de

Hoffe das wir eurer Interesse geweckt haben,

Selenti alias Archiatro


----------



## Brônxi (2. Juni 2009)

/Push wurde genommen macht echt spass da!


----------



## Selenti (11. Juli 2009)

/push


----------

